# Fire Tetra's eye red and puffy



## ShinyCard255 (Sep 13, 2011)

So I came home from work and my poor Tetra's eye is red and twice the size of his other one. I have no clue what this is or how this could have happened.

Other fish in the tank:
5 X-Ray Tetras
1 Glowfish
1 African Dwarf Frog
1 Black Mystery Snail

I did just put a new piece of driftwood in there within the past week along with some Java Moss.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## ShinyCard255 (Sep 13, 2011)

Did some research and could it possibly be pop-eye?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, this looks like something else, like an injury or ruptured vein. Poor little guy. There isn't much you can really do for it, especially with those tankmates. Just keep things clean and with any luck it will heal.


----------

